# cursor de souris



## liseron19 (6 Décembre 2008)

comment changer le curseur de souris aidez moi sil vous plais
enfin comment faire pour en mettre un autre je narrive pas a trouver comment faire ./?


----------



## boodou (6 Décembre 2008)

dans préferences système / accès universel / souris , tu peux changer la taille du curseur.
est-ce cela que tu veux faire ?

à moins que tu ne veuilles changer l'aspect du pointeur à l'écran ? dans ce cas il existe différents logiciels, tel que cela par exemple.


----------



## liseron19 (6 Décembre 2008)

quelqun pourrai maider sil vous plai jai un des dernier mac !


----------



## liseron19 (6 Décembre 2008)

en faite je voudrai changer de curseur avec une image que jai trouver


----------



## liseron19 (6 Décembre 2008)

alors il y aurai quelqun qui pourrai m'aider ?


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour

Selon ce que tu veux faire, tu peux par exemple utiliser Mighty Mouse ou PinPoint (ce sont deux sharewares).

Le premier propose une grande quantité de curseurs.

Le second indique comment en créer de nouveaux à l'aide de Quartz Composer.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (6 Décembre 2008)

Juste signaler qu'un fil a été ouvert exactement à ce sujet, il y a deux semaines, et est encore sur cette page. Voir la fonction recherche.  A+

Mais c'est vrai qu'on ne proposait pas les deux logiciels ci-dessus.


----------



## NOOBxX (29 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, aucun de vos soft ne fonctionnent sur OS Snow Leopard... Donc ma question est: 

Comment peut-on modifier l'apparence de son curseur sous OS Snow Leopard ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Aescleah (4 Mai 2010)

La réponse est: pour l'instant, on ne peut pas (à ma connaissance).


----------

